# Over or under? Spray socks



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

How about it: Do you put your sock on over or under your respirator? 

Personally I wear mine under, more comfortable. I still get a good seal,even though theoretically I shouldn't.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Under. No problem with good seal either.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very often, I'll do both.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Under, never thought about over it. I wraer two of them actually and still get a good seal and 
I have a full beard as well.


----------

